# schooling exercises?



## RubysGold (27 October 2008)

Hi, 
I need some suggestions of some exercises i can do. I ride Ruby every day, and I'm bored of doing the same thing every day, we just walk, trot and canter on both reins and do a few circles. 
We have done some jumping, and loved it, but I want something new to try. I think she's bored too.
Also, i need some suggestions on how i can improve the canter transition. When i ask for Ruby she tends to go into a really fast trot, and fall into a canter. More often then not its on the wrong leg. What can i do to improve this? 
Nickie


----------



## quirky (27 October 2008)

How about doing some leg yield and shoulder in. Maybe a bit of rein back or turn on the forehand.

A good exercise if you are into jumping is controlling the length of stride. I put 2 poles out at 40ft apart and trot through them, counting the stride (it will depend on the size of stride as to how many you get). Then either push on to get less strides, or collect to get more. You can do this in canter also. My old horse used to love doing that exercise, it really sparked him up and it helped me when it came to "proper" jumping.


----------



## PopStrop (27 October 2008)

Have you tried walk-canter transitions? Is her canter more balanced if you skip the trot completely?

Exercise wise, the BEST thing to do is lots and lots of transitions, proper ones. I remember being told you should aim for 100 transitions in each session  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Make sure she's forward and off your leg and engaged in EACH transition. Not just halt-walk-trot-canter but transitions within the pace, lengthening strides, collecting.

Lateral work is another good one for improving impulsion, leg yield, shoulder in etc. 
Circles, 3/5 loop serpentines, half circles, figure of eights etc etc, the list is endless!

I've got a couple of good books, Solo Schooling &amp; 101 Dressage &amp; jumping exercises, which are good for ideas.


----------



## Nickijem (27 October 2008)

To improve the canter transition, I make sure my horse is working well from behind in order to make his forehand as light as possible.  To get that, I do lots of walk-trot transitions to get his hocks underneath him.  Then I will leg yield from the quarter line to the track then ask for canter in the corner - the eg-yield should also help to lighten the front end.
I also do a few smaller (10m) circles in trot to get his back end working and the front end lighter.


----------



## RachelB (27 October 2008)

I used to be really un-inspired about schooling until I got myself an instructor willing to give me homework. Well actually I now have two instructors who both give me things to work on between lessons! It's definitely worth investing in a few good lessons, and hopefully you should get some tips on how to improve your canter transitions too


----------



## eoe (27 October 2008)

Have you tried doing serpentines with 10m circles in the loops in walk and trot, figures of eight.  Put trotting poles on a circle and 1/4 markers and practice walking and trotting between and over.  Put a pole at x and practice changing your bends on 20m circles over it, then practice asking for canter over it and before and after it.

Plenty of 10m circles in walk and then transition to trot when finished, giving and taking the reins on corners will help horses balance.

Put trotting poles on brickes/pole pods in the corners at an angle and ask for canter over it keep head a little bent inwards.

Practice some dressage tests even if you are not going to compete.

Hope some of these are useful.


----------



## Tiffany (27 October 2008)

You could try transitions within a pace in other words in trot almost walk then move on again and the same in canter. Make sure trot is active and exagerate the bend before asking for canter. If the trot speeds up when you ask for canter slow the trot down and then ask again. I agree about serpentines with 10m circles in corners and maybe leg yielding within the circle making them larger and smaller. Trotting poles are fun and pole pods or similar to raise  poles are good.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would also have a few lessons with a good instructor who gives you exercises to work on each week.


----------

